# Help with Schwinn Aerocycle



## rgrandy (May 4, 2013)

My brother recently passed away, leaving us with the task of going through his belongings.  One of these is an antique bicycle, which I believe is a Schwinn Aerocycle.  I'm trying to put a dollar amount on this, but not having a lot of luck.  Anyone have any ideas?  Thanks, in advance.


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 4, 2013)

I'll give you $7000 shipped to Cali. If the tank is not rotted.







Sorry for your loss.


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 4, 2013)

*sorry for your loss*

sorry to hear about your loss.  The bike in that condition is safe to say its worth 8500 to 10,000 better pictures would help... Assuming all the glass is real...Good luck if you decide to sell and again sorry about your loss


----------



## Coaster Brake (May 4, 2013)

Aw, these guys are full of it, I have $20 in my hand right now




I'll even pick it up and it will never leave my sight or go hungry.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 4, 2013)

rgrandy said:


> My brother recently passed away, leaving us with the task of going through his belongings.  One of these is an antique bicycle, which I believe is a Schwinn Aerocycle.  I'm trying to put a dollar amount on this, but not having a lot of luck.  Anyone have any ideas?  Thanks, in advance.




Here's a better idea.... Keep it!!!... That piece of Schwinn history is priceless... Hang it up in the family room ... I am Sorry about your loss. Your bro prob loved that bike and it should stay in the family. Wish we all had seen this on a happier note. My condolences.. But... If you need to sell for many a reason after a loss, take no less then what v2w had stated before. It is worth every penny of that.


----------



## redline1968 (May 4, 2013)

wow!  original paint and complete!!!!!!! dont restore it just reassemble it!!!  big big bucks!!!! sad for the loss but a real nice memory that will increase  in value as time goes by.


----------



## cyclingday (May 4, 2013)

Call me the skeptic, but I think Tim Brandt is pulling our leg again.


----------



## Nickinator (May 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear your loss but I have to say this.

I swear I dont know why these things bring over 10k.....


----------



## rgrandy (May 4, 2013)

*More pics of the Aerocycle*

Here's some more pictures...


----------



## cyclingday (May 4, 2013)

I think a better story would have been something like; Frank Schwinn had sent a Streamline Aerocycle over to Germany in the hopes that it might spark a market for stylized bikes over in Europe.. It was being shipped back to the United States on the Airship Hindenberg. When the Zeppelin got to the docking tower in Lakehurst New Jersey, the bike fell over and caused a spark that ignited the whole blimp.
The airship burst into flames and melted to the ground. When the smoke cleared, the only thing recognizable was the carcass of the Schwinn Aerocycle. The first picture of this post is what the investigators found the following morning. You can still see the torch marks and blistered paint on the side of the tank.
It is a true testament of Schwinn quality, that this Aerocycle suurvived one of aviations worst disasters. The Germans were so pissed off at Schwinn for causing the total loss of their grandest airship, that it set in motion the events what would become World War II.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 4, 2013)

.....proving, once again, that the Schwinn bicycle is the finest ever made......!!!!!

amen-


----------



## dougfisk (May 4, 2013)

rgrandy said:


> ...I'm trying to put a dollar amount on this, but not having a lot of luck.  Anyone have any ideas?  Thanks, in advance.




Put it on Ebay and in a week you will have the only correct answer.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 5, 2013)

X2 the best true measure of market value.


----------



## RJWess (May 5, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Sorry to hear your loss but I have to say this.
> 
> I swear I dont know why these things bring over 10k.....




I'm with you.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 5, 2013)

They bring big money because they are some of the rarest Schwinns there are. Why do so many

people hate on Schwinn? This is a groundbreaking and forward thinking bicycle design which all

other manufacturers immediately copied for years. I'd love to own this bike, and to me, it's better

than a Bluebird, Roadmaster Supreme, or any other uber rare collector bike. Just my opinions, but

I've been working on and fiddling with old bicycles a good deal of my life and I just like quality.


----------



## redline1968 (May 5, 2013)

definately the holy grail on the schwinn department and a very original bike which is very rare in its self.  i love it and that one is definately a auction bike. it could easly top 10k+ without a problem.   wow what a bike!!!!!!


----------



## looneymatthew (May 5, 2013)

*The real deal*

That is really cool . they are still out there.   this one is believable as orig. we will see how the story unfolds. I hope the best for the family of the brother that hung on to this treasure knowing what he had. IF he had some other bicycle paraphernalia i bet it is as startling as this cycling treasure is showing up on here. hopefully this story has a happy ending. 

Intrested in what else this brother had as far as bicycle stuff. and the history of the bike how he acquired it. and what the story is with him as a bicycle enthusiast. 




rgrandy said:


> Here's some more pictures...


----------



## Nickinator (May 5, 2013)

there not as rare as you think. schwinn guys just collect them. I know one guy who has 3. Also showing that the bike kept skip tooth design for 3 years tells me they weren't as deluxe as autocycles. still neat bikes but il never own one.

Nick.



Larmo63 said:


> They bring big money because they are some of the rarest Schwinns there are. Why do so many
> 
> people hate on Schwinn? This is a groundbreaking and forward thinking bicycle design which all
> 
> ...


----------



## bike (May 5, 2013)

*Funny*



Larmo63 said:


> They bring big money because they are some of the rarest Schwinns there are. Why do so many
> 
> people hate on Schwinn? This is a groundbreaking and forward thinking bicycle design which all
> 
> ...




Seems Schwinn  made a HUGE leap BACKWARD to hanging tanks thanks to the reception of the aerocycle...


----------



## looneymatthew (May 5, 2013)

*Pm sent*

sent you a private message 







rgrandy said:


> Here's some more pictures...


----------



## Coaster Brake (May 5, 2013)

I'll double my offer!


----------



## Oldnut (May 5, 2013)

I agree with redline buy the right parts carefully clean it and keep it.and please pick it off of the ground and wrap it up.your brother left you something most of us will never have enjoy it.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 5, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> Call me the skeptic, but I think Tim Brandt is pulling our leg again.




I'm with you on this one Marty--looks a little fishy? V/r Shawn


----------



## dfa242 (May 5, 2013)

Well, the Newport, RI craig's list post on this was deleted today so if it wasn't just an interesting ruse, this nice specimen has a new owner - anyone care to share?


----------



## Aryamehr (May 5, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> They bring big money because they are some of the rarest Schwinns there are. Why do so many
> 
> people hate on Schwinn? This is a groundbreaking and forward thinking bicycle design which all
> 
> ...





Yep.. I am with you.


----------



## bobcycles (May 5, 2013)

*Best reply on the board! Cheers to Fatbar*

You have a pretty much complete Aerocycle, a very rare and pivotal Schwinn bicycle...and more importantly a family heirloom the likes of which few famiiles can ever dream of boasting to own.  
If you decide to sell it?  Invest in some fine automotive quality paint rubbing compounds, and carefully clean and polish the painted parts, shine up the chrome and build the bike.  You'll get your best dollar for it looking like a million buck.

Also--- note to the wise!  This forum is bicycle comprised collectors, an unsavory brutal and savage lot.  So keep this formula in mind when selling.  Multiply the highest offer you have been given on this board x3.  You will then arrive at a reasonable retail for your item.  Also ebay is best bet regardless as the market is the world and you'll mostly like sell the bicycle for several hundred thousand dollars there.

But best bet is to retain your family heirloom.... or of course donate to my museum for a hefty 45 dollar tax write off.  I'll also donate a few cans of beans to the local food bank in your name.

Providing this post isn't just another in a long line hoaxes!

LOL









fatbar said:


> Here's a better idea.... Keep it!!!... That piece of Schwinn history is priceless... Hang it up in the family room ... I am Sorry about your loss. Your bro prob loved that bike and it should stay in the family. Wish we all had seen this on a happier note. My condolences.. But... If you need to sell for many a reason after a loss, take no less then what v2w had stated before. It is worth every penny of that.


----------



## rgrandy (May 5, 2013)

*No Hoax*

This is truly not a hoax, nor do I understand why it would be.  I'm honestly surprised and a little amazed at the response I've been getting over this post.  My brother was not a collector of bikes at all.  He loved history and this was something that caught his eye.  He never paid a dime for it, nor did he have any idea what it truly was.  

Thank you all for your condolences and assistance.  You'll likely see this up on Ebay soon.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 5, 2013)

Well the reason a few of us were skeptical is due to another member pulling a hoax last month and these things just don't pop up like this that often so I'm sorry if I was a doubter. I can't wait to see it on Ebay and would like to see the auction run to end so you can get the maximum dollar. My guess though, even as I write this, is that you have people asking you to go ahead and sell to them outright to "avoid the hassles of Ebay...yada yada yada" I say put it on there and let it go and the let the high bidder prevail. V/r Shawn


----------



## Djshakes (May 6, 2013)

I can't take credit for this one. It is either the real deal or someone isn't very original copying me hoax story.

Looks like it has the original lens in taillight. I haven't seen that aerocycle before so I think this is real.


----------



## bobcycles (May 6, 2013)

*aero*

Lol!  So Timmys seen ALL the aerocycles on gods great earth then?  LOL!

"I haven't seen this one so it must be real"  so sayeth the lord!

HoooooWEEEEE!  Now it's a party!


----------



## jacdan98 (May 6, 2013)

Does anyone know how many aerocycle's are accounted for?


----------



## dfa242 (May 6, 2013)

jacdan98 said:


> Does anyone know how many aerocycle's are accounted for?




That's actually an interesting question.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 6, 2013)

bobcycles said:


> Lol!  So Timmys seen ALL the aerocycles on gods great earth then?  LOL!
> 
> "I haven't seen this one so it must be real"  so sayeth the lord!
> 
> HoooooWEEEEE!  Now it's a party!




Hahahahahahahahaha....


----------



## Larmo63 (May 6, 2013)

Do we still even call him Tim? I thought his new handle was FredC.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 6, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Do we still even call him Tim? I thought his new handle was FredC.




Its Da gimp now actually...and yours is the Big Tease..


----------



## Djshakes (May 6, 2013)

I just meant that most aerocycles out there in the hands of collectors have had pictures taken of them and have been circulated on all the sites.  I haven't seen a picture of this one lending more credibility to story.

Now I want to party on someone's face again.


----------



## FredC (May 6, 2013)

Yo, who bitin' my style out there rgrandy!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 6, 2013)

FredC said:


> Yo, who bitin' my style out there rgrandy!




Bitin? Think you meant crampn... Get hip with the youngers slang old man


----------



## FredC (May 6, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Bitin? Think you meant crampn... Get hip with the youngers slang old man




The only thing crampin is your menstrual cycle.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 6, 2013)

Now that the Double Diamond is on the way, everything is for sale......

Love, 
The Big Tease


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 6, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Now that the Double Diamond is on the way, everything is for sale......
> 
> Love,
> The Big Tease




 save that one part fo me Mr!


----------



## abe lugo (May 23, 2013)

*Its back*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Prewar...222?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a2d02cf06


----------



## Nickinator (May 23, 2013)

glad they put it on the bay. 



abe lugo said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Prewar...222?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a2d02cf06


----------



## dfa242 (May 24, 2013)

I guess we'll finally see what it's really worth to someone.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 24, 2013)

I thought this bicycle was announced as having a new owner by...fatbar (I think)...so what gives?
That one side is a little rough and missing the bottom tank piece, I'm not in at 9,600.00.
Chris


----------



## dfa242 (May 24, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I thought this bicycle was announced as having a new owner by...fatbar (I think)...so what gives?




I think you may be remembering my speculation that a sale had been made when the original CL ad was deleted.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 24, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> I think you may be remembering my speculation that a sale had been made when the original CL ad was deleted.




Possibly, but I distinctly recall that someone made the announcement on V2W's weekly Schwinn thread (or it was a dream that was all too real).
Chris


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 24, 2013)

The original CL "listing" in Newport,RI was a fake just to get me awake in the AM :eek: ..he's obviously NOT in RI 30 minutes away from me.. ..It worked..I was WIDE awake for hours until I found this thread started the night before the ad was placed ..


----------

